# Some advise



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure you have plenty of good first aid handy. Bandages, tape, Gauss. Sometimes you get cut pretty bad and no one is around to help out, so be ready.
I just had an accident with a orbital grinder which took off a chunk of skin and no one around. 
I had to search for supplies which are now handy.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I carry:
Paper Towels
Super Glue
Alcohol (rubbing and not)
Bag Balm
Dawn Detergent
and Iodine.

That will fix most cuts and scrapes.
If they get worse than that, I can glue pieces to gether with Super Glue, (Burns Like Fire!), and get to the local immediate care center… the closest ER is 42 miles from here. I could bleed out in that time.

Oh, and I have a couple of phones, I can call EMS except I keep forgetting the number.

The sink is nearby, I can rinse the blood and gore off pretty quickly


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

More good advice. Wood burns. Make sure you have a fire extinguisher or 2 in your shop.

Rich


----------



## RusticJohn (Jul 26, 2008)

Having someone around helps. I cut 3 fingers down to the bone with an angle grinder. Luckily my wife was there and wrapped my hand in a pillow case and towels to slow the bleeding down. Next stops were the local Doctor, the hospital and the operating theater in short order. All go now.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered a couple for the house Kreegan.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Meh, I just use my clamps.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

A little Titebond II in there cosmic?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL. Actually, I think I use more CA glue on my finger cuts than on my projects. I have three cuts that I am nursing right now.

Good points, all, on having some good first aid handy. Reminds me to get a fire extinguisher for my shop as well…something I've been putting off.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm with Jay, I use my 2P10 and some painters tape more than bandaids. Never underestimate the usefulness of an eyewash station or at least some fresh water and an eyewash cup. Especially if you finish on a lathe and think your prescription glasses are enough protection from shellawax spinning at 2000 RPM. Ask me how I know 

I also keep some alcohol wipes, hydrogen peroxide and tweezers in the shop. I've had a few minor infections from ignoring splinters. Now I make sure to remove them right away.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you can't find the plasters and you have to stop the bleeding, toilet roll and masking tape work pretty well.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

WELL i was gona post a pic of my first aid center…batterys dead!!!


----------

